# hoyt are the best



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

not mathews but hoyt are the best just to fyi you:shade:


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

LittleBucker said:


> not mathews but hoyt are the best just to fyi you:shade:


i think there going to be another 100 post thread :teeth:


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

for what reson:bored:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

=[

The best is, and can only ever be a personal opinion.
If it works best for you, then it is best . . . for you.
If it works best for you, then it is not necesarily best for everyone else.

This thread is going to go nowhere.
Let it die people, let it die.

=]


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> =[
> 
> The best is, and can only ever be a personal opinion.
> If it works best for you, then it is best . . . for you.
> ...


ok i'm fine with letting is die


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

s4 shooter said:


> ok i'm fine with letting is die


then dont post anymore, and it will sink away of the forum :shade:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not going to get in any of this because I know this will end up bad if it gets on anyones nerves, so I'm going to be a good boy and shut up.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> Yeah, I'm not going to get in any of this because I know this will end up bad if it gets on anyones nerves, so I'm going to be a good boy and shut up.


too late :darkbeer:


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

*bows*

im a die hard elite teen and also have a mathews monster butlove my elite cuda but i have never shot a hoyt so i cant say any thing about them.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I love reading these threads.

haha


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> I love reading these threads.
> 
> haha


They used to make me laugh . . . now they bring a tear to my eye


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

wow the was the most pointless thread i've seen in a while, thanks for the info.....not


----------



## PA Buck Slayer (Mar 26, 2009)

you guys need to quit wasting your time on this forum..its going nowhere, if you have nothing good and productive to say, then get out of here and get into a forum that you are going to benefit from


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

LittleBucker said:


> not mathews but hoyt are the best just to fyi you:shade:


boo diamonds are forever lol:darkbeer::cheers:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> They used to make me laugh . . . now they bring a tear to my eye


Ah, once these thread starters look around the site a little more, they will figure out that bashing threads are useless, and possibly have the chance to get banned. :shade:


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

No fighting


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Ah, once these thread starters look around the site a little more, they will figure out that bashing threads are useless, and possibly have the chance to get banned. :shade:


we can only hope eh ? lol


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

I used to shoot a hoyt, i thought it was the best bow ever but then i picked up a bowtech general.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

:spam2: That's all this page is... They get old.


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

k yall what ever bow u shoot just make sure its the bow for u all in all. all bows r the same they shoot and hope they bring u joy just in joy this great spot we live for.:teeth:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

The only reason I even opened this one up is because I wanted to laugh at all the people fighting. But it looks like most of us agree that the best bow is only the best bow for you. No bow is ever the best. So save the smack for tournaments and let's just let this thread die because it it absolutely pointless


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> The only reason I even opened this one up is because I wanted to laugh at all the people fighting. But it looks like most of us agree that the best bow is only the best bow for you. No bow is ever the best. So save the smack for tournaments and let's just let this thread die because it it absolutely pointless


:set1_signs009:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

I have to reply to this because I can get my post count up one more with senseless dribble.:shade:


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

gobblercrazy said:


> :set1_signs009:


yea thats for sure saying wat bow is best for everyone is like telling someone wat shoes they should wear


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

:lock1:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hold up, because I for one would like someone who starts this kind of drivvle to factually and empirically back up their opinion. If you have an opinion that you feel so strongly enough about that you feel it necessary to start one of these again, you should already have the information to do so. And being a home-brew-bowyer, I'd like to here what makes a several hundred dollar weapon superior to another several hundred dollar weapon.

So, LittleBucker, why _*ARE*_ Hoyt the best?


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

sup3rfox said:


> yea thats for sure saying wat bow is best for everyone is like telling someone wat shoes they should wear


or asking what truck is best


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Backlash said:


> I have to reply to this because I can get my post count up one more with senseless dribble.:shade:


ttt


hahaha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> too late :darkbeer:


Yep, I'm stupid!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I was wondering and thinking the same thing...if you say something man up and defend it...so why do you think they are the best?


----------



## PA Buck Slayer (Mar 26, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> The only reason I even opened this one up is because I wanted to laugh at all the people fighting. But it looks like most of us agree that the best bow is only the best bow for you. No bow is ever the best. So save the smack for tournaments and let's just let this thread die because it it absolutely pointless


amen to that man!!


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

ttt.....:shade:

Sorry....just had to get one more itty bitty post....


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

so little bucker...nothing to say?


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> so little bucker...nothing to say?


??? Please explain...lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

PSE CRAZY said:


> ??? Please explain...lol


Little Bucker was asked to explain why he thought Hoyt was the best. He jsut hasn't been on in a few days so Joe9y) thought he just had nothing to say.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

kegan said:


> Little Bucker was asked to explain why he thought Hoyt was the best. He jsut hasn't been on in a few days so Joe9y) thought he just had nothing to say.


no i know what he was saying, is was just seconding what joey said


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

PSE CRAZY said:


> no i know what he was saying, is was just seconding what joey said


Oooooh, my bad


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

Hoyts are the best bows out on the market today bar none. I even bounced my bow off of a tree and it deosn't have a scratch on it.:shade:


----------



## hoytfan95 (Apr 8, 2009)

*ultra mag*

I shoot a hoyt ultra mag and I love it


----------



## autumn (Sep 22, 2006)

*xcvsdsvv*

hshssv hashs twss hhh aqt / ? Dhshd wows dhu hd sds!!!!


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

aw what the hell I might as well join in haha

Hoyts arnt bad and Id love to have an AM35...
but my good ol bowtech sure does get the job done :wink:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

This is the most pointless thread i've seen yet!!


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

*What*



LittleBucker said:


> not mathews but hoyt are the best just to fyi you:shade:


You seriously started a thread to say that, Your an idiot


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

dude!! dont even start this


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

LittleBucker said:


> not mathews but hoyt are the best just to fyi you:shade:


so you just want to for you information us that your a fanboy that doesn't even know why hoyts WOULD be the best. btw before you use text like chatting in a forum know what the words mean.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

08avenger said:


> Hoyts are the best bows out on the market today bar none. I even bounced my bow off of a tree and it deosn't have a scratch on it.:shade:


Well, my Dad was lowering his MATHEWS out of his stand and the knot slipped and his MATHEWS fell about 20 or so feet and nothing mas scratched or messed up.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, well, I fell down a hill and my selfbow not only wasn't scratched, it was still sighted in!

Top that!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kegan said:


> Yeah, well, I fell down a hill and my selfbow not only wasn't scratched, it was still sighted in!
> 
> Top that!


That's funny! yeah, nothing was mesed up on my Dad's Mathews, he shot his bow just to check to see if it wasn't sighted in and it was still sighted in.One time I was pulling back my bow with no arrow and something like my sleeve or part of my glove pulled the trigger on my release and it dry fired, I freaked out so much but nothing broke or messed up.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Well little bucker I have been waiting for quite some time to hear why hoyts are actually the best. I haven't heard anything so I am assuming you posted it with nothing to back it up like a typical fanboy


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Youve all been trolled pretty good.
If your like me and are getting tired of seeing this thread popping up stop posting in it =]


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> That's funny!


I was hoping someone would think it was funny!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

hey ignition kid, i was thinking about what you said about dry firing you bow. heres a tip for you don't EVER pull back your bow with the release unless there's an arrow in it. go by that and you'll have no problems.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> That's funny! yeah, nothing was mesed up on my Dad's Mathews, he shot his bow just to check to see if it wasn't sighted in and it was still sighted in.One time I was pulling back my bow with no arrow and something like my sleeve or part of my glove pulled the trigger on my release and it dry fired, I freaked out so much but nothing broke or messed up.


yea well that's nothing. Everynight before I go to bed I dry fire my hoyt just to give the neighbors a good scare. I just got done using the limbs as a support for a house and I used the riser just yesterday to beat a bull elephant to death. lol.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> yea well that's nothing. Everynight before I go to bed I dry fire my hoyt just to give the neighbors a good scare. I just got done using the limbs as a support for a house and I used the riser just yesterday to beat a bull elephant to death. lol.


really? i used a set of hoyt limbs shocks on my tracter works like a chatm now


----------



## PA Buck Slayer (Mar 26, 2009)

08avenger said:


> Hoyts are the best bows out on the market today bar none. I even bounced my bow off of a tree and it deosn't have a scratch on it.:shade:


i bet after i bounce you off a tree there will be a scratch


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

PA Buck Slayer said:


> i bet after i bounce you off a tree there will be a scratch


that has happend to 
it put a scratch in my sight


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

autumn said:


> hshssv hashs twss hhh aqt / ? Dhshd wows dhu hd sds!!!!


hahahahahahahaha... good one! 

fasdoeuig j eaihtre05
dsfhg wae]ytqihETGYPV


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> hey ignition kid, i was thinking about what you said about dry firing you bow. heres a tip for you don't EVER pull back your bow with the release unless there's an arrow in it. go by that and you'll have no problems.


I learned that really quickly after the incident.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

hey Robinhooder3 were you serious about dry firing your hoyt?


----------



## TheARCHER17 (Feb 20, 2008)

Evinrude said:


> I used to shoot a hoyt, i thought it was the best bow ever but then i picked up a bowtech general.


my dad used to shoot a general in toureys but it is only a hunting bow:teeth:


:spam1:

:spam: XD LOL!




P.S. Hoyt Rules! LOL!


----------

